# Lichen's Round Trip by Car



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_There are definitely some perks to being laid low for a bit and it is obvious that Lichen is enjoying one of them. I absolutely love pic #4. The pure joy in his face is so obvious._


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh yeah! He is one happy camper! CUTE!!!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

My Goodness Lichen is stunning I can see why Summer is so in love with him.
Do you brush his teeth?, they are so clean

I hope Lichen is soon feeling better from his accident and is able to return to running and playing.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Lichen, you definitely have it made.

You are one lucky spoo to have your own chauffeur. 

They don't call you _SIR_ for nothin. 

Enjoy the ride, sweet boy :car: !


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

Can I be your dog for a couple of days:


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

@Macker905 Lichen's teeth are brushed every day. We use Four Paws Pet Dental toothpaste. Every other day we use DentaFix. Since he is under house rest he has been chewing bully sticks and elk antlers. Lichen is getting better, but this is the hard part. How to contain the energy for nine more days. I'm glad when this is over.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I was just wondering how Lichen was doing! So glad to see him out enjoying himself. Maybe now's a good time to take a long, scenic road trip--like one that lasts 9 days?! Good luck keeping him occupied for the balance of his recovery time, what a challenge! I hope he's healing well.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

@Chagall's Mom Thanks for asking. We do take a little trip each day which he loves and he is getting better. Lichen is mildly limping at this time. He has a lot of energy, but we are giving him alot of attention so he is very happy. In the evening of course it is the hardest, but we give him training excercises like find the cheese in the small utility room. He adores this game. Also scent work with small boxes. We also do alot of commands like high five, shake paw, roll over etc. Here are some more photos, because we are around him alot and we call it house rest (ha!). Lichen is a cheerful soul regardless of his no playing with balls, dogs etc.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Oops I forgot the photos! Here they are:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_WHAT DO YOU MEAN I CAN'T GO OUT FOR NINE MORE DAYS!! :jaw: :faint:_


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh man, we should have a contest to see who can come up with the best caption for this hilarious photo.










Did someone say "*vet*"? :afraid:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_LMBO!! I think that is a great idea! _


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Gorky,* you make one heck of a great "indoor recreational counselor" for Lichen! After this experience, you could open a doggy convalesence center! I'm really glad he's coming along well, he is THE SWEETEST looking guy!!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Oh man, we should have a contest to see who can come up with the best caption for this hilarious photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about this caption...
"when I suck in my cheeks I look like a model."


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

coconutgeordie said:


> How about this caption...
> "when I suck in my cheeks I look like a model."


I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this picture of handsome Lichen. It looks like
he just found out that the thermometer does not go under his tongue, but
somewhere else instead.

Thanks Gorky for all of the great pictures, he is such a sweet boy. I love looking at him.


----------

